# Hows the fishing been?



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Has anyone been out fishing lately? I was thinking about heading out on sunday.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just a heads up, the ice is kinda sketchy in spots. Don't get me wrong, there still is like 2-3 feet of ice. It is all the slush/water that freezes.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Am seeing a few houses on S Hobart. Anyone have a report?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's going well.


----------



## Pintail03 (Mar 17, 2002)

Headed out for a few hours this afternoon, picked up one very small perch, but marked a lot on the vex. they just liked to look at it, others I talked to said the same also. I was on the west side of south hobart. uke:


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Same for us on Saturday, lots of marked fish, not many biters.


----------

